# A fish story from my uncle



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

My Uncle Carey is a retired airline pilot. He's got friends all over the country from his flying days. He knows I'm a fishin' addict and so sent me this story that a buddy of his sent him along with these pictures. Figured a few folks here would enjoy them.. I'm running down to Walmart now to see if they have any kids' basketballs in stock. What size hook do you figure I should use?...  

spiff
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
View pictures in numerical order....1 thru 5.

FISH STORY FROM WICHITA EAGLE NEWSPAPER 

This was a pretty interesting story from The Sunday Wichita Eagle
Newspaper a couple of weeks ago. Was in a housing development around
119th st. South and Maple. Anyhow a resident in the area saw a ball
bouncing around kind of strange like in the developments pond and when
he went to investigate, it was a flathead catfish who had obviously
tried to swallow a child's basketball which became stuck in its mouth.
The fish was totally exhausted from trying to dive but unable to because
the ball would always bring him back up to the surface.
The resident tried numerous times to get the ball out but was
unsuccessful.
He finally had his wife cut the ball in order to deflate the ball and
release the catfish.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That had to be uncomfortable for that cat  Thanks for the thread  Very Interesting................. CATKING


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Where's them repost police????


----------

